# WTB Logan 11" Steady Rest



## shorin (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in search of a steady rest for my Logan 922 (11").  If you have one that needs a new home, please let me know.

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## Jimsehr (Jul 21, 2016)

Google Frank Ford follow rest he made a nice one. Or Google homemade steady rest.
Jimsehr


----------



## Jimsehr (Jul 21, 2016)

Here is one I made out of alum plate .It works good . I did not make it to hold large dia material, but you could change that to what ever size you want.
jimatcf@hotmail.com
It is for a 11 inch Logan




jimsehr


----------

